# Work in progress



## smik (Apr 24, 2017)

Couple new designs, different woods some with veneering. Finishing not complete except for blank on the gent, but that one is getting redone.  Used verawood, wenge, tamboti, bloodwood, padauk and rosewood. Still refining the process.  The finishing being the most difficult for me.


----------



## MrFrost (Apr 24, 2017)

Those are amazing!


----------



## bmcclellan (Apr 24, 2017)

WOW!  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ken Wines (Apr 24, 2017)

Stan,  Those look great!  It was nice meeting you at MPG.


----------



## smik (Apr 24, 2017)

Ken Wines said:


> Stan,  Those look great!  It was nice meeting you at MPG.



Same here Ken nice meeting you also.  Wish I could have stayed longer at the MPG.


----------



## magpens (Apr 24, 2017)

Those are really gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2017)

Those are awesome.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 24, 2017)

amazing work... well done


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm glad you posted! I happened to win a couple blanks that you donated. Thank you very much.  I appreciate it!
I couldn't remember your screen name, or I would have thanked you earlier!

Lewis


----------



## Bernski69 (Jul 29, 2017)

Love your work? Are you selling your blanks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

